# ECNL winter (off) season



## oh canada (Jan 29, 2020)

Dd is playing for her hs soccer team right now and enjoying the change of environment--different teammates, coaches, etc. (still loves her ecnl team too).  But also talks about playing another sport she loves next winter---basketball.  Has anyone's dd or ds not played soccer during the winter season in favor of another sport or just took the 4 months off with some private soccer training and strength/cross-training work?  How's that working/worked out?  I see this 4-month period as one of the BIGGEST advantages of ecnl over da.  Thanks!


----------



## momofgk (Jan 29, 2020)

My daughter always played basketball over the break.  She loved it, but unfortunately, tore her ACL doing it. She really enjoyed the change and the challenge of playing a different sport.


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 29, 2020)

I can't remember the name of the kid to save my life....there was a player (I think she went to Kings academy in Norcal) who played club soccer for a national level soccer program and in the winter played basketball.  She was all state in both sports and I think went to Stanford.  I too think it's a great change of pace and different environment.  soccer and basketball havre a lot of transitions..easy to pick up


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 12, 2020)

Mine played Varsity Basketball during the soccer break as a Freshman.  She is a goal keeper and she trained 4-5 times during that period.  She was only off of soccer Dec Jan and first two weeks of Feb.  basketball also runs a summer program but the coach knew soccer always comes first and she plays when she can.


----------

